# Spanish hook up posts



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is our first motorhome trip to Spain, and I noted the usual blue hook up connector is not used on this site. Instead, the connector needed is a two pinned type - such as this.

http://www.campervanaccessories.co.uk/mains-hook-adaptor-continental-p-115.html

Obviously, this is only one site out of hundreds, and I do not know the usual hook up connector in Spain, but for a fiver, these are worth carrying.

I had one on board fortunately.

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You only seem to come across either the 2 pin sockets or the Blue camping type plugs..
So agreed the adaptor will get you sorted either way...

Where you at Russell ?? 
Were leaving for Salou on the 20th and then on to Benicassim... 8)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep the 16a blue is the standard IP plug, i have 16, 32, 64 128amp plugs that I use all the time... the good old EU seems to go their own way... the 2 pin plug is a domestic plug used all over and they use it all the time outside not what they are designed for nor the good old H&S issues we seem only to have here.... there are two pin and three pin plugs so get adaptors for both... but they seem to always have RCD's backing them so it dose not matter which way you conect the plug in... in my view


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

2 Pin are widely used, the same as frog land, on a recent 5 month trip (france Spain and Portugal) I only plugged the blue one in about twice.

Don't ask about reverse polarity

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Steve

We are at Bon Repos. It is packed to the rafters. There is another site next door that looks almost deserted but having shouted across to someone staying on there, I am going for a walk around tomorrow and might move.

Russell


----------

